# Beatles Sunday



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Trully enjoyed the Beatles show on last night. Good mix of new and old. I always get a kick out seing Joe Walsh perform. He did quite a good job on " While my guitar gently sleeps."
Too bad they did not acknowledge Peter Frampton playing in the back-up group all night. Fun to see Ringo take centre stage and get the crowd going. 
Trip down memory lane for me and my wife. Thank you John,Paul, George and Ringo .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was in and out of the family room checking out all the gear being played.

My wife says it was a good show, and she usually feels every one butchers the beatles.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I also was checking amps and guitars used on the show. I would have liked to see more vintage instruments but thought it came out alright. Some artists where better sounding to my ears anyways, than others.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

marcos said:


> Trully enjoyed the Beatles show on last night. Good mix of new and old. I always get a kick out seing Joe Walsh perform. He did quite a good job on " While my guitar gently sleeps."
> Too bad they did not acknowledge Peter Frampton playing in the back-up group all night. Fun to see Ringo take centre stage and get the crowd going.
> Trip down memory lane for me and my wife. Thank you John,Paul, George and Ringo .


I enjoyed the show. Ringo did do a shout out to Peter Frampton during his performance. Joe Walsh, Jeff Lynne and Dhani Harrison doing "Something" was a highlight for me. I watched them show Yoko all night before I realized the hairy dude next to her was Sean!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Something was definitely a highlight. Some of the other tribute left something to be desired and I though it was a poor choice to give Paisly Here Comes the Sun - the first time I've ever heard him noodle aimlessly over a song that does not require it - I'd have much rather seen him in a more appropriate tune.

Ringo just made me smile non-stop throughout his performance and although I found Paul to be struggling vocally to start he sure managed to hit his high notes and screams just fine once he warmed up.

Great show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) The show appeared to have been recorded the night of the Grammys, with all the same folks wearing the same clothes and sitting in the same places, as they had for the Grammy Awards. Did NOT need to see the various "stars" showing how well they could dance to the Beatles. That includes Yoko Ono, who appeared to be a little sauced.

2) Yep, as much as I adore Brad Paisley, he pooched that tune.

3) I learned why Ringo was never a front man. When out with just a mic, he bobs around like he's a children's performer leading a singalong of "The wheels on the bus". Stick him behind the drumkit, however (as was done with "Boys"), and he just plain rocks.

4) The little bios of each of the 4 were nicely done, and informative.

5) Yes, Joe Walsh was spot on, and as tasteful as could be imagined. Kudos to him for _not_ pooching it.

6) I enjoyed that Mayer and Urban were given some room to stretch on "Don't Let Me Down". In my band days, I always enjoyed soloing on the outro, although I favoured something more Neil-using-his-Bigsby than they did. Of the two, Urban was the more tasteful.

7) Letterman's interviews with Paul and Ringo at the Ed Sullivan theatre were lovely, and also informative. As were the snippets with the production staff from the Sullivan show, and the women who were screaming from the balconies at the original show. I'm pleased that all were considered to be part of the event.

8) Hats off to Dave Grohl for doing "Hey Bulldog", and for his stated rationale for doing so. He gets it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

was a very cool watch. glad I tuned in


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Damn, forgot it was on! 

Must...find...torrent.

Neil


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> 1) The show appeared to have been recorded the night of the Grammys, with all the same folks wearing the same clothes and sitting in the same places, as they had for the Grammy Awards. Did NOT need to see the various "stars" showing how well they could dance to the Beatles. That includes Yoko Ono, who appeared to be a little sauced.
> 
> 2) Yep, as much as I adore Brad Paisley, he pooched that tune.
> 
> ...


Bang on Mark. I couldnt agree more. Yoko was really getting into it !!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Something and While My Guitar Gently Weeps were the best. The latter got the most emotional repsonse from the audience IMO.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An article I was just reading at the New York Times site indicated the show was recorded the day after the Grammys. So I gather everyone changed their clothes, but retained their seat ticket.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I enjoyed most of the parts of the show I got a chance to watch, can't understand why Brad Paisley was even there. I never cared much for Mayer and thought he was out shone by Urban. Joe Walsh was just Joe Walsh right on target as usual, would have like to see more of Frampton I guess time and space limit these things. What can you say about Ringo when he's on stage he bounces around like a kid in a candy store, enjoyed watching him, he sure isn't a front man but still overall an entertainer, great on his sets behind the drums. I thought McCartney was a bit sluggish at first but when he hit his stride there he was his usual high energy super star. Glad I got a chance to watch most of the show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The current newsstand issue of Vintage Guitar magazine has a couple of cover stories, related to the Beatles 50th anniversary on Sulivan, including profiles of the guitars/bass they played on the show. I hadn't realized that Lennon's 1958 Rickenbacker 325 ("used" or "vintage" in 1964?) had been so heavily modified by him. Props to Mr. Lennon for not sporting an off-the-rack instrument!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I enjoyed all of it. I'll also give props to Adam Levine and Maroon 5 for not overplaying and covering the songs as they could have been played live originally. Always been a fan of Joe although I actually think he could have played the Something solo a bit better  (I know, picky, picky, picky)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought it was a bit of a snooze-fest. Glad I taped it and fast-forwarded through all of the ads and a lot of the songs.

- I thought Maroon 5 were really good. They really nailed the songs.
- Jeff Lynne, Joe Walsh and Dani Harrison did a great job on Something.
- Someone should tell Dave Grohl that its not necessary to "pound the living snot out of the drums" on every song. He was like The Animal on While My Guitar Gently Weeps. No subtlety.
- I agree that its painful to watch and listen to Ringo singing. Stick to the drums Buddy.
- Pharrell with his funny hat. He looked like he would rather have been anywhere else but on stage singing.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i watched it online this morning...i thought it was pretty cool

i did think that the backing band should have been introduced...there were quite a few big-wigs in it...

i thought it was a little weird that one of Lennon's kids didn't join in for a song...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw it as well and I'm surprised that nobody mentioned the horrible job Katy Perry did on "Yesterday". I was talking on the phone to my older sister just after the show was over and she said she felt like smacking Katy in the face! :smile-new: I thought everybody else did a reasonable to very good job on the songs and even though Jeff Lynne did a good job on "Something", I was kind of hoping that Dhani would have sung it but I guess he wanted to do backing vocals for that one. BTW the ratings were very good for the show, over 15 million people watched which was second only to the Olympics.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Perry did an acceptable job on the tune. I wouldn't be so harsh. It's been done sooooooo many times by sooooo many artists, that it is nigh impossible to put a creative twist on it that anyone would notice. That tune is like a 3-tube (12ax7, 6v6, 5y3) 5W amp. There's only so much you can do withn those constraints.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

One other thing I forgot to mention: how tall is John Mayer? He made that Strat look tiny? 

Unless it was a tiny Strat ?! :sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hear there was a contoversy over Katy Perry changing the gender of the words, like switching girl for man. Despite what you think of her performance, I don't see the problem. She's a woman. What bunch of petty, intolerant, nit-picking insignifcant crap on the part of these whinning little complainers.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> I saw it as well and I'm surprised that nobody mentioned the horrible job Katy Perry did on "Yesterday".


What was horrible about Katy Perry's "Yesterday"? 

It convinced me that she's more than just a pop tart, she can really sing, no studio trickery there.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> What was horrible about Katy Perry's "Yesterday"?
> 
> It convinced me that she's more than just a pop tart, she can really sing, no studio trickery there.


She sounded very nervous to me. Can't blame her, I'd be shitting bricks singing a Beatles classic in front of Sir Paul and Ringo! 
Despite the "McMusic" that she gets paid for she does seem to have a good voice.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back when they were the Chicago Transit Authority, rather than simply Chicago, I saw them, and the late Terry Kath was a rather large fellow - linebacker large - and his Strat looked like a ukelele on him.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I would have picked Adele to sing Yesterday if it would have been possible. Dont get me wrong I like Katie just not the right choice of song for my liking.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I liked everything except:
1. Brad Paisley's performance (or lack thereof)
2. The Eurythmics. Not my cup of tea.
3. John Mayer's performance. I like him and his playing, but he didn't fit in well. Leave the song in the hands of Urban. 

I've always chuckled at Ringo when he's a "frontman". He just really seems to have fun. He looks silly, and can't really sing all that well, but I can't help but enjoy watching him. I'd really like to see him behind the kit more often. And it was fun to see him play behind McCartney, but why did they need to Abe to play if Ringo was going to play? There was no need for 2 drummers, even though I realize it was entirely Paul's band at that point. 

Fun show overall.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Perry did an acceptable job on the tune. I wouldn't be so harsh. It's been done sooooooo many times by sooooo many artists, that it is nigh impossible to put a creative twist on it that anyone would notice. That tune is like a 3-tube (12ax7, 6v6, 5y3) 5W amp. There's only so much you can do withn those constraints.


Actually Mark, I was thinking the same thing after I posted the message. Maybe "horrible" was a little too harsh but FWIW I thought that her performance was the only weak link in an otherwise very good show. The general public mainly knows her for mid to up tempo songs so I think maybe if she chose, or if somebody who was charge of picking the songs, chose a more up tempo song like "Got To Get You Into My Life" or "Penny Lane" then it would have been a different story.



Robert1950 said:


> I hear there was a contoversy over Katy Perry changing the gender of the words, like switching girl for man. Despite what you think of her performance, I don't see the problem. She's a woman. What bunch of petty, intolerant, nit-picking insignifcant crap on the part of these whinning little complainers.


Yes, I heard about that as well Robert and I agree. This kind of "gender" changing has been going on for decades and as far as I know nobody seemed to care. It seems like people these days want to make mountains out of molehills.



hardasmum said:


> What was horrible about Katy Perry's "Yesterday"?
> 
> It convinced me that she's more than just a pop tart, she can really sing, no studio trickery there.


See my response to Mark above. And yes you're right, she doesn't need anything like autotune and she does have a fair amount of talent.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> This kind of "gender" changing has been going on for decades and as far as I know nobody seemed to care. It seems like people these days want to make mountains out of molehills.


It happens all the time--no big deal.

But for some people Beatles songs don't play by the same rules as others and so they're treated as beyond sacred.


here's what I think the show needed to stir things up-
[video=youtube;8y2RHMGqbWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y2RHMGqbWk[/video]


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Re the gender changing thing, it's funny but I've read Jack White getting shit because of the opposite where he hasn't changed the gender in some of the covers he's done. End result I think is that some people just like to complain.

Neil


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sometimes you'll hear female singers covering songs written and popularized by men, without changing any gender references in the lyrics. Of course the songs come across as having a lesbian reference, whether intended or unintended. Meanwhile, the singer may simply wish to convey the perspective of the person in the song, without wanting to make it autobiographical in any way. Of course, you'd probably never hear a male singer doing the analogous thing; singing a song that depicts a man opting for another romantic partner.

Incidentally, if one looks back at k.d. lang's catalog, you'll hardly ever find a gender reference in her tunes, no matter how much they may be about love lost or gained.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the very few Beatle covers that absolutely smokes the original. I really liked the Woodstock version.

[video=youtube;POaaw_x7gvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POaaw_x7gvQ[/video]



zontar said:


> It happens all the time--no big deal.
> 
> But for some people Beatles songs don't play by the same rules as others and so they're treated as beyond sacred.
> 
> ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

davetcan said:


> One of the very few Beatle covers that absolutely smokes the original. I really liked the Woodstock version.
> 
> [video=youtube;POaaw_x7gvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POaaw_x7gvQ[/video]


i thought about posting the Woodstock version, but decided to post a version I haven't seen as much.

But certainly the Woodstock version would have been appropriate--mostly the same band it looks like.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Forty-five or so years ago, Rolling Stone had a full page (B&W) industry ad for Joe Cocker, that described how he was singing that song at a concert somewhere, when a female fan positioned herself on her back between his legs and reached into his pants. I may be misquoting, (although I know I'm not that far off), but the ad notes that moments later, "Cocker gave the scream of his life".

Do note this ad was HIGHLY atypical; probably the very reason why its content stuck with me, after I did the "What the..." head shake when I read it.

Man, rock and roll history. It gets weird sometimes.


----------

